

Free Open-Source WooCommerce Stripe Gateway - xfour
https://github.com/seanvoss/striper
Hey,<p>Quick Weekend Project, thought it might save some people $79, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.woothemes.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;stripe&#x2F;
, a little rough at this point but very functional.
======
xfour
Quick Weekend Project, thought some people would appreciated an alternative to
the paid "offical" version especially since WooCommerce itself is open source
[http://www.woothemes.com/products/stripe/](http://www.woothemes.com/products/stripe/).

Still a little rough at this point, but very functional.

